# AAPC's Online Course for ICD10...A Question



## abazcoder

I was hoping someone who has already taken the AAPC ICD-10 course (the 16 hour online, go-at-your-own-pace one for $395) could help to clarify something for me.

I just called AAPC and spoke with a representative there who told me that when you purchase the 16 hour online course, that the Proficiency exam is "built in" to the course.

As I understand it, this is the exam that has 150 questions (as opposed to the 75 questions with a 3.5 hours timed exam).

The woman I spoke with told me that these 150 questions are basically put at the end of each chapter, and you simply answer these questions as you go through each section.
Sounds simple enough.
Then when I asked her if it shows you immediately if you got the answer wrong,
she said "yes"
THEN she told me that you DO have the option of re-answering the question if you DID get it wrong.
hmmm.
Sounds too good to be true.

Has anyone here taken the online course with AAPC yet?

I'm just a little unsure if what I was told was accurate. I may just call back and see if I get a different representative, and a different answer.

But thought I'd ask here on forums as well to see what my fellow coders have experienced with this.

Thank you!


----------



## NRT2297

I also took the on-line ICD-10 course.  Look under your purchases.  There should be a separate line that states Proficiency Assessment.  When you click on that link it will take you to the Proficiency Assessment.


----------



## edwardsj

Hi!
I also just spoke to a representative. I was told I could either take the live 2 day bootcamp for $595.00, and this will also give me access to additional online training, and the 2014 ICD-10 book. If I wanted to take the 75 question 3.5 hour test it was an additioanl $60. However, the online test is not multiple choice,where as the timed test is multpile choice.  She told me there was also an on-line course for $395.00, but this does not include the book, that would be an additional $50, plus $60 if I wanted to take the timed test. 
She started rambling on about being able to change your answer online, but I am not sure if that was a practice test or the actual test. She didnt clarify that exactly. 
I am not sure what to do...the live bootcamp or the on-line training!


----------



## abazcoder

@edwardsj  -Well I suppose it's a matter of personal preference whether to go to the Bootcamp vs. Online course.
For me personally, I prefer the online environment because I find it easier to keep my focus in the calm & quiet of my own home learning something new, as opposed to being in a large class session where you're at the mercy of whatever instructor is leading the group, at whatever pace he/she chooses to go at.

Plus, going online you can always go back and study up any areas you may not feel completely sure about at YOUR pace.

So for me, I'm going to stick with the online training.

I called back a 2nd time to AAPC during my lunch hour, and got a diffeent operator who did re-confirm for me that by simply taking the 16 hour long course, THAT in itself is the "Proficiency Exam"....so to speak. As she told me, completing the course shows that you are "proficient".

As it was explained to me by this AAPC representative , Within the online course there are sections with "Case Studies" given at the end of each chapter, where you (the coder) will have to come up with the correct ICD-10 Dx for each case study.
It was not made completely clear to me whether or not this is multiple choice, or whether or not we're supposed to just type-in the ICD-10 code ourselves.

But either way, I'm not feeling too overly stressed about this at this point.

I'd rather gain my "proficiency" this way, then taking a timed 3.5 hour test of 75 questions while sitting at my computer watching the timer tick away in the corner of my screen (MAJOR test anxiety here! )

Good luck to us all out there!
I'm sure it won't be half as bad as what we're anticipating.
If we were all able to pass the CPC exam in the first place....I'm pretty confident that I , and my fellow coders will do just fine with ICD-10.

~Amy


----------



## ollielooya

Please check out the current edition of our monthly magazine which has a new title.  There is information covering this in the beginning of the magazine.  From what I understand you have two choices 1) take the proficiency exam after studying whatever resources you have available.  Take a big gulp and go for it, OR 2) purchase the online AAPC-10 study course  and successful completion of that will satisfy the criteria for you to retain your credentials.   That's how I see it....


----------



## LCR CPC

abazcoder said:


> @edwardsj
> 
> I called back a 2nd time to AAPC during my lunch hour, and got a diffeent operator who did re-confirm for me that by simply taking the 16 hour long course, THAT in itself is the "Proficiency Exam"....so to speak. As she told me, completing the course shows that you are "proficient".
> 
> 
> 
> ~Amy



This is misinformation - the 16 hour online course is NOT the proficiency exam.  After each module of the online training, there is a short quiz.  You have the opportunity to review your answers and correct them, and after you finish all modules and their quizzes (with all answers correct), you get a CEU certificate.  But if you want to go on and take the proficiency exam, it is a separate test.  75 questions, timed.  You get 3 1/2 hours.  When you finish, the test is graded and you are told whether you passed or failed and how many you go correct.  You can't go back and review, but you do get two chances to take the test.


----------



## abazcoder

LCR CPC said:


> This is misinformation - the 16 hour online course is NOT the proficiency exam.  After each module of the online training, there is a short quiz.  You have the opportunity to review your answers and correct them, and after you finish all modules and their quizzes (with all answers correct), you get a CEU certificate.  But if you want to go on and take the proficiency exam, it is a separate test.  75 questions, timed.  You get 3 1/2 hours.  When you finish, the test is graded and you are told whether you passed or failed and how many you go correct.  You can't go back and review, but you do get two chances to take the test.




@LCR CPC - That is not the information that I was given, I called TWO separate times and spoke with TWO different representatives at AAPC and I was told by both of them that completion of their online 16 hour course, answering all 150 questions within the course IS indeed one of the options for completing ICD-10 proficiency requirements.
There is NO need to then take the 3.5 hour test with 75 questions.

I would suggest you call them yourself and get clarification on this.


----------



## LCR CPC

Perhaps we can get one of the forum moderators to weigh in?  I've already taken the online course and the proficiency exam, so I know them to be two different things.  But they've made some changes lately, but since I was already done I confess I didn't pay much attention.  Maybe that was one of them???


----------



## shreemannari123

Any clarification about this yet?? I already purchased the online 16-hour course, ICD-10 draft book and got my training manual too.  Done with few quizzes.  Is completion of this course is enough to be called proficient or has to take that test too? 

This is what is showing when I click on info about "Online Assessment Course"...

*Includes ICD-10-CM Proficiency Assessment
Successful completion of this course will satisfy AAPC’s certification maintenance requirements for ICD-10-CM.
Thus I hope we need to simply finish this course.*

Pl clarify.

Shree


----------



## lorrpb

A new option was recently added. It is my understanding that if you take the online course you do NOT have to take a separate proficiency assessment. Here is info on the ICD-10 page right here on AAPC.com:

https://www.aapc.com/ICD-10/training.aspx?a=tab5

Hope this helps:

You now have two options of which to choose for meeting the requirements of proficiency. Each will measure your understanding of ICD-10-CM format and structure, groupings and categories of codes, ICD-10-CM official guidelines, and coding concepts. You may choose one based on your particular style of learning.

Choose one of these two Proficiency Demonstration options:

At Your Own Pace Assessment - ICD-10 Online Code Set Training - To demonstrate proficiency, successfully complete training modules, which include 150 questions and cases in the course. You can complete this at your own pace. You must correctly answer all 150 questions but will receive feedback your answers and can change them as much as you wish.

Timed Assessment - Timed Proficiency Assessment - 75 multiple-choice, case-based questions to be completed in 3.5 hours.


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC

Yes, there are two ways to demonstrate proficiency as Lorraine indicated. If you purchase the AAPC ICD-10-CM General Code Set training and successfully complete the course that will demonstrate proficiency. Once complete and you print off your CEU certificate it will also indicate your proficiency and you will not need to take the timed assessment. This is a great option for those who do not want to take a timed assessment. There are about 150 test yourself questions and cases that need to be completed as part of the coursework but it offers you rationales if you need help.

Otherwise, to demonstrate proficiency you can choose to take the timed assessment. The timed assessment contains 75 questions and you get 3 1/2 hours to complete. Average time for those taking the timed assessment is about 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## shreemannari123

Thank you for clarifying. 

Shree


----------



## MedCoder51

*2-day Boot Camp*

I just returned from a 2-day boot camp sponsored by the Sailfish Chapter of AAPC in Port St. Lucie, FL. This boot camp was led by Chandra Stephenson (an AAPC ICD-10 trainer). I have to say that it was a very worthwhile experience and extremely informative. 

I recommend that you seek out one of the local chapter boot camps and attend. There is plenty of networking that occurs and you have the first-hand explanation of questions without having to do extensive research. The pace is rather fast, but plenty of time to cover the most important features of transition from ICD-9 to ICD-10.

The cost from my boot camp was $250 and I will be taking the $60 assessment online with AAPC. It's still less expensive than the cost of taking the 16-hour online course.


----------



## gailgordon314

Rhonda does our title change at all? For example mine says ICD 10 proficient from taking the course and untimed test. But if I take the timed assessment will I get another title? 

Hope that makes sense?

Thank you


----------



## hopeu6

I recently took the assessment and easily passed.  The option I chose was the timed 3.5 hours with the 75 questions however I also purchased the practice session which was very helpful.
The practice session had 50 questions and was also timed.  It took me 1.5 hours and it helped me determine an approach to the assessment as well as what areas I needed to improve on.  You can practice multiple times if need be.
The assessment took me 2.5 hours and I started in the alpha section for each code which helped me catch some things that I wouldnt have if I just used process of elimination.

Just take your time and read each question carefully!
Don't be nervous about this ---

Good Luck Everyone


----------



## shreemannari123

Hi all
I am done with my 16-hour online ICD-10 course, the last chapter was 35 coding cases.  Once all chapters are done, at the end there is a button "CEU Certificate"...when I clicked, it gave me official AAPC ICD-10 Proficiency certificate along with index number to add my CEUs.  Thus, I am now Proficient. 

Also, someone in this thread mentioned about looking for "Proficiency Assessment" under my purchased item list. I do not see that, I only see "ICD-10-CM Code Set Training".  Thus, at least I conclude this is it for me..no more extra tests. 

Will there be any title given as having proficient in ICD-10-CM or this certificate will be the enough proof?

Thanks
Shree


----------



## kumeena

I took online proficiency time based test yesterday. I passed with 93% and finisihed in 1.45 min. In our facility we had 13 week course for ICD 10.That really helped me lot.

Good luck for everyone.


----------



## dcourtney

*Dc cpc*

For those of you who have taken the 16 hour online course, I have a question, the so called modules in the AAPC course are they chapter specific modules, I just recently took an online course through 3M and these modules were chapter specific and there was also questions during and after, there were also pretests, practice tests and post tests for each module. there was also a 25 question proficency test at the end when  you had completed all the modules. By passing the post test for each module you recieved 2 CEUS.  I quess what I'm asking is this 3M course similar to the AAPC course. And dose this mean that what I've done would satisfy the requirements for the ICD10 proficiency. any advise would be helpful.

DC CPC


----------



## dwiggins

so is the online study questions multiple choice


----------



## Michele Price

I have a question? It seems they are making it sound like there is not test you have to take when you take the online course, but in fact there is a 150 test questions in option one and in option two there are 75?  Can you clarify again? Please? 

Option 1: At Your Own Pace
16-CEU course with online exercises
No time limit
Unlimited attempts
150 questions 
Open book, online, unproctore[/U]d
$395 - $595

Option 2: Timed Assessment
Online exercises only
Time limit (3.5 Hours)
Two attempts
75 questions
Open book, online, unproctored

Please clarify because it looks to me like you have take a test either way, which is understandable.


----------



## AR2728

Michelle--

Option 1: Includes 150 questions within an ICD-10 training progam-not necessarily a "test" at the end. The completion of the program with correct answers satisfies the proficiency.  Perfect for those who do not have access or have not had official ICD-10 training. 

Option 2: The timed is simply the exam with 75 questions-no training provided.


----------



## Birdie625

*Online ICD10 inclds prof need*

Hi, per the confirmation eml from AAPC for the online ICD10 course, it says:

"Includes ICD-10-CM Proficiency Assessment: Successful completion of this course will satisfy AAPC's certification maintenance requirements for ICD-10-CM"

I havent rcvd the training manual that course comes with, so have contacted AAPC re: that.  Borrowing someones for now.

Hope that helps if still wondering.


----------



## yorkj

*Saka CPC*

Can anyone who started the online 150 question ICD10 course confirm if the questions are multiple choice?


----------



## dkllhrd

*DO I have to.........*

I only do physician billing. Do I have to test for the ICD-10 for hospital billing as well?


----------



## mjb5019

*ICD-10 proficiency*

Yes, the online section tests for the icd 10 online course work just like the Test yourself for the Healthcare Business Monthly/old Coding Edge magazine. you take the section test, click grade and anything you miss you can go to Rationale and see the rationale and then correct your answer and resubmit.


----------



## mjb5019

*Multiple guess*

Yes, the aapc online ICD 10 training course tests are multiple guess.


----------



## tblmt1966

Yesterday, I had someone verify my credential and to my surprise AAPC is showing that I have NOT taken the ICD-10-CM Proficiency Exam. I called AAPC and they confirmed that they do not show I took the exam. I explained to her I took the test on 12/17/2014 with time I signed on and when I finished. I was instructed to fax my certification to them. As of today when I check still does not show that I took and pass the exam. I suggest that if everyone that took the exam to check the credentials as well.


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC

Please rest assured that we have not lost anyone's results. We do have a technical glitch that is making it not show up for you on the website. I promise we will get it resolved as soon as possible and we have been working around the clock since the problem was identified. I apologize for this additional stress, but I guarantee you that your results are not lost. Please give us a couple of days to fix the issue. If you have any additional concerns, please feel free to contact me directly at rhonda.buckholtz@aapc.com.


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC

The issue has been resolved, thank you so much for your patience.


----------



## OregonCoder

*Need certificated for passing proficency exam!!*

Where can I find proof I passed the test?  I thought I would get an email or something.  Thanks for any help!!


----------



## nrjimenez

Is the timed Proficiency Exam multiple choice?


----------



## bharris77

*On-line proficiency*

I purchased the online ICD-10 training through AAPC. This included the 16 CEU credits and the proficiency test at the end of the training. Once you have completed all of the modules then there will be a proficiency test at the end that you will need to complete with a minimum score in order to have ICD-10 proficiency status. I called AAPC and confirmed that all I needed was to complete the modules and take the test at the end and I would be proficient.You do not have to purchase an additional examination ($60) in order to be listed as proficient. I can send you the certification sheet and a copy of the website where it shows the modules along with the final examination in order to complete the necessary requirements of AAPC to be considered ICD-10 certified. Fell free to call me if you need any assistance with understanding the modules. I have been certified for over 2 years now with ICD-10 and speak at my local AAPC chapter about ICD-10 in order to assist others with getting their certification.

Betty Harris
601-966-1050
bharris@umc.edu


----------



## dkaz1

BHarris--thank you for your posting regarding the ICD10 Online course, but I am confused--

Originally the ICD10 Online course was stated to have quizzes to be answered at the end of each module and that if a question was answered incorrectly, you could review and change your answer.  Upon completion of all the ICD10 online course modules with a 100% accuracy on all related quizzes, you would have satisfied AAPC's requirement of ICD10 proficiency and no further testing, quizzing would be necessary.

In your posting you stated that after all the modules are reviewed and quizzes taken that you would also have to take a proficiency test too.  Is that correct?  Has AAPC changed their ICD10 online educational course to include a post course ICD10 test too??

Please advise when you can and thank you.

Deb


----------



## bharris77

Below is a copy of my ICD-10 training that I did online with AAPC. The last entry is Hands-On Coding which is the examination that i was discussing. It covers all the chapters like the timed test. Once you make a passing score on the Hands-On Coding Cases at the very end of the training then you will have your proficiency.


ICD-10-CM General Code Set Training

This series of modules reviews the ICD-10 Clinical Modification (ICD-10-CM) code set. The training will cover ICD-10-CM format, structure, official guidelines, and provide the learner with numerous opportunities to apply the code set to real-world cases.

Introduction to ICD-10-CM
Chapter 1 (Part 1): Certain Infectious and Parasitic Diseases (A??-B2?)
Chapter 1 (Part 2): Certain Infectious and Parasitic Diseases (B21-B99)
Chapter 2: Neoplasms (C??-D49)
Chapter 3: Diseases of the Blood and Blood-forming Organs and Certain Disorders Involving the Immune Mechanism (D5?-D89)
Chapter 4: Endocrine, Nutritional, and Metabolic Diseases (E??-E89)
Chapter 5: Mental, Behavioral and Neurodevelopmental Disorders (F?1-F99)
Chapter 6: Diseases of Nervous System (G??-G99)
Chapter 7: Diseases of Eye and Adnexa (H??-H59)
Chapter 8: Diseases of Ear and Mastoid Process (H6?-H95)
Chapter 9: Diseases of Circulatory System (I??-I99)
Chapter 10: Diseases of Respiratory System (J??-J99)
Chapter 11: Diseases of Digestive System (K??-K95)
Chapter 12: Diseases of Skin and Subcutaneous Tissue (L??-L99)
Chapter 13: Diseases of Musculoskeletal System and Connective Tissue (M??-M99)
Chapter 14: Diseases of Genitourinary System (N??-N99)
Chapter 15: Pregnancy, Childbirth, and the Puerperium (O??-O9A)
Chapter 16: Newborn (Perinatal) Guidelines (P??-P96)
Chapter 17: Congenital Malformations, Deformations, and Chromosomal Abnormalities (Q??-Q99)
Chapter 18: Symptoms, Signs, and Abnormal Clinical and Laboratory Findings, Not Elsewhere Classified (R??-R99)
Chapter 19: Injury, Poisoning, and Certain Other Consequences of External Causes (S??-T88)
Chapter 20: External Causes of Morbidity (V??-Y99)
Chapter 21: Factors Influencing Health Status and Contact with Health Services (Z??-Z99)
Hands-on Coding Cases for ICD-10-CM


----------



## dkaz1

Hi there:

Thanks so much for sharing this info---much appreciated.

Have a great weekend

Deb


----------



## RobertaPeppler

Currently I am taking the AAPC's ICD-10-CM General Code Set Training class online, same as Betty. I was told that it will satisfy the ICD-10 proficiency that AAPC is requiring to be completed by Dec 31. Each module is less than 1 hour. First you read some pages from the booklet, then review them with video (audio with a slide really), and lastly a short quiz re: that part of the module. It comes with a spiral book to go along with the videos, you get your own ICD-10 manual and coffee. I just phoned the AAPC and asked them what to do and was offered a few different options. Hope this helps. Roberta


----------



## mitzekelley

I have to say that I really am surprised that we are not given more than 3 months to actually use the ICD-10 codes before we are forced to prove proficiency. When ICD-10 was supposed to become implemented in Oct. 2014.
I thought at that point we were going to be given until December 2015 to test....giving us a fair amount of time. We need time to actually use the codes in our daily work to be prepared to test out on them. We all worked super hard to achieve our credentials and to run the risk of losing them by being forced to prove proficiency in such a short period is dissapointing. 

One of my peers is credentialed with AHIMA and all she is required to do is submit 12 ICD-10 related CEUs by 12-31-15.  Between the ICD-10 boot camp and numerous AAPC and Navicure ICD-10 webinars I have done I would definitely be covered.


----------



## bharris77

According to AAPC, we have until December 31, 2015 to take the proficiency examination. This is adequate amount of time to pass the examination given the fact that this has been in the training offered by AAPC since 2013 for those who chose to start learning the new code set. We had to practice coding and study in order to pass the CPC examination without using the code sets for that test (at least many of us did since company's would not let us code without certification and experience first, but we were able to pass in order to obtain our CPC certifications. ICD-10 is no difference in regards to the practice and experience level that a coder has to have personally in order to pass the proficiency examination. The information for ICD-10 is alot if you are waiting until now to start learning and practicing. The decision to wait until now if a personal choice that has consequences like having only 3 months of practice before being tested. AAPC has nothing to do with the time that you have for learning and testing. Opportunity has been available since 2013 to get the necessary training and practice in order to pass the proficiency examination.


----------



## syprice

*Testing ICD-10*

I just took a training with an instructor for another company, he said he took the test. He explained, that the timed prof. test 3.5 hr you can pass with an 80% if you take the at your own pace, you have to pass with 100%. He also said, it's best if you purchase a practice test, that's where it will let you see your answer and rational. and find any weakness, before doing the actual test. He also said the 75 questions are multiple choice, and most are finishing within 2.5 hrs and you have plenty of time to go back an review. 
I'm going to do the online timed test, just so I can not worry about getting a 100% since I do coding in one specialty. (weak in others area's) I also purchased the practice assessment. 60.00 + 29.00. It is what it is, like it or not, i'm not wanting to lose my certification. Good Luck Peers.


----------



## justinebaker

abazcoder said:


> @edwardsj  -Well I suppose it's a matter of personal preference whether to go to the Bootcamp vs. Online course.
> For me personally, I prefer the online environment because I find it easier to keep my focus in the calm & quiet of my own home learning something new, as opposed to being in a large class session where you're at the mercy of whatever instructor is leading the group, at whatever pace he/she chooses to go at.
> 
> Plus, going online you can always go back and study up any areas you may not feel completely sure about at YOUR pace.
> 
> So for me, I'm going to stick with the online training.
> 
> I called back a 2nd time to AAPC during my lunch hour, and got a diffeent operator who did re-confirm for me that by simply taking the 16 hour long course, THAT in itself is the "Proficiency Exam"....so to speak. As she told me, completing the course shows that you are "proficient".
> 
> As it was explained to me by this AAPC representative , Within the online course there are sections with "Case Studies" given at the end of each chapter, where you (the coder) will have to come up with the correct ICD-10 Dx for each case study.
> It was not made completely clear to me whether or not this is multiple choice, or whether or not we're supposed to just type-in the ICD-10 code ourselves.
> 
> But either way, I'm not feeling too overly stressed about this at this point.
> 
> I'd rather gain my "proficiency" this way, then taking a timed 3.5 hour test of 75 questions while sitting at my computer watching the timer tick away in the corner of my screen (MAJOR test anxiety here! )
> 
> Good luck to us all out there!
> I'm sure it won't be half as bad as what we're anticipating.
> If we were all able to pass the CPC exam in the first place....I'm pretty confident that I , and my fellow coders will do just fine with ICD-10.
> 
> ~Amy


I just purchased this course so I have literally just started, but I can tell you that it is multiple choice. You will be given 4 choices and it does appear that you can re-answer the questions if you get it wrong. I'm not sure how that works. I am also waiting to hear back from AAPC on this. I want to know if I need to get a 80% on this or if just completing it will be enough. It seems pretty good so far.


----------



## Cheezum51

*Just finished the on line course*

I just completed the on line ICD-10 training course on Sunday.

At the end of each chapter, there are 4 or 5 multiple choice questions in the form of a "quiz" which you answer and have the opportunity to go back and correct any wrong answers.

After you finish all of the chapters and take the individual quizs, a final test pops up. This has 35 fairly extensive notes from patient visits and you have to code for the ICD-10 codes only and there are multiple choice answers to choose from. When you finish this test, you grade it and then also have the opportunity to go back and correct any of your incorrect answers.

Once you have all the answers correct, you then get the 16 CEUs credit as well as a print out certificate saying you have passed the ICD-10 Proficiency Course.


----------



## lisashak

*ICD 10 online training class-self paces*

Hello!

Hopefully someone can explain why my part 2 of module 1 training will not grey out as complete even though I have listened to the module and completed the 5 questions multiple times. Has anyone experienced this?

How many chances do we have to go back and make corrections? I may have gone back too many times and it will not show as completed.

thanks for any assistance.


----------



## ridenut

I just completed all of the modules and the 37 case studies.  Because I have taken the ICD-10 track, educational classes at work, webinars, seminars and just retuned from Chicago with lots of great education I was able to get through it quickly.  We've been preparing for a while now!  Once finished I received my proficiency certificate.  Much better for me than taking an exam because you can go at your own pace.
Good luck!
Nicole


----------



## trinalankford

I completed the AAPC ICD-10 proficiency course in September 2014 and entered the appropriate information into my CEU tracker. However, when I click on my account now, it shows the ICD-10 proficiency course as "incomplete." 

Is there some place else that I can check on my profile to ensure that the ICD-10 proficiency is registered appropriately? I definitely do NOT want my certification to lapse because this wasn't registered in the system properly.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## cornelds

I completed the course and the assessment at the end. It was a great choice. You will learn a lot as you go and satisfy your proficiency requirment at the same time.


----------



## roxyrose

*ICD-10-CM Code Set training*

I have also completed the ICD-10-CM Code Set Training and the proficiency assessment that was at the end of the course. I have printed the certificate and added the index number on my CEU tracker. So am I to assume that my credentials have been renewed? Will AAPC automatically send me a new card or let me know that my certification has been renewed for 2 years?  It is not showing in my profile that this has been completed.

Thanks,


----------



## deenise1221

*no credential so now what*

If you were unable to obtain your credentials prior to the 10's , then what is the benfit of doing the assessement or online course for the 10's>can someone who is not certified or hold the CPC certification get certified in the 10's instead by doing the online 10 course???
Thank you


----------



## CodingKing

deenise1221 said:


> If you were unable to obtain your credentials prior to the 10's , then what is the benfit of doing the assessement or online course for the 10's>can someone who is not certified or hold the CPC certification get certified in the 10's instead by doing the online 10 course???
> Thank you



Anyone can get the ICD-10 proficiency. You don't have to hold a credential nor be an AAPC member. I was told over at AHIMA they are not requiring people with their credentials to take an I10 proficiency exam. Some of those people came to AAPC to take the test so they can show their employers they may have a higher understanding than their peers or their employers are requiring it.

If you don't plan on testing until 2016 you don't need to take the exam however since I-10 will be on next years exam you need to know it anyways so it doesn't hurt. There aren't any regulations stating you need to be certified to be a coder. In my CPC Boot camp one of the people was doing HCC coding and wasn't certified in anything. I had a coworker 2 years ago get I10 proficiency and she had never gone to school for coding, just wanted to have it.


----------

